# LQ remodel



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I can stand my oak cabinets so I got a wild hair and decided to paint tehm. I painted the upper kitchen cabinets off white and the lower dk brown. Next to the really ugly pink and blue wall paper it looked awful. Today I tiles the backsplash and need to grout it. It is finally taking shape. Photo's in the stages.


----------



## Chella (May 23, 2009)

Wow! I am impressed. It looks very nice!


----------



## ogledrillrider02 (Jun 19, 2009)

It looks awesome! The backsplash ties everything together nicely.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Got it done. Need to do a little trim and paint touch up but pretty happy with the way it turned out.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Very nice job:lol:


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Beautiful! It's amazing what a difference it makes.  Good job!


----------

